# what are bulldogs like really???



## Leezel73 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi all
Just thought I'd see if anyone out there have or has had Bulldogs as a pet... I love them to bits but I have been told that they can be very expensive with the vet and general looking after... Any help would be good... Oh I love the Aussie!!!


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 10, 2008)

Try www.dolforums.com.au for relevant and factual information on them. Lot's of ethical breeders hover around there.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 10, 2008)

There's lots of different types of bulldogs and some seem to be more healthy than others. British bulldogs seem to have the most problems. The Aussie bulldogs i have seen have all been beautiful natured and healthy but are quite a large dog. Ambuls are seriously massive and some can be aggressive but don't seem to suffer from the genetic health problems like the British bulldgos do.


----------



## hydropython (Nov 10, 2008)

they've got 4 legs, they're fat, short ugly, stupid, plagued by health problems to do with respiration, hip, shoulder and elbow displasia. 

Best of all they have absolutely 0 personality as well.


----------



## hydropython (Nov 10, 2008)

want a dog that'll take down a bull?? Presa Canario........... The bulls will run away.......


----------



## BlindSnake (Nov 10, 2008)

They snore like truckers, Fart toxic fumes, slobber on everything, breath like they are 2 pack a day smokers and have hip, eye and skin fold problems. Go a Well bred boxer (dry mouth) Best dogs in the world. IMO.


----------



## hydropython (Nov 10, 2008)

BlindSnake said:


> They snore like truckers, Fart toxic fumes, slobber on everything, breath like they are 2 pack a day smokers and have hip, eye and skin fold problems. Go a Well bred boxer (dry mouth) Best dogs in the world. IMO.



Except for the fact that they too suffer significant hip and shoulder displasia, and are dumber than the proverbial poo-carter's horse.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 10, 2008)

This is a brit.






This is an aussie





And this is an Ambul (And these guys are still more than capable of bringing a bull down)


----------



## Dave (Nov 10, 2008)

do you keep them? And are they aggressive?

ps hydropython boxers rock 



waruikazi said:


> This is a brit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 10, 2008)

My friend has one and she is really lovely 






But she jumps and dribbles on you :evil:


----------



## hydropython (Nov 10, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> do you keep them? And are they aggressive?
> 
> ps hydropython boxers rock



They ran into a rock?? that explains the face,,,,,,,,


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 10, 2008)

No i don't keep them but used to work at a vet clinic where i had a bit of experience with them. I was considering buying an ambull when i was interested in getting a dog. I opted for a different breed because an adult male can weigh up around 70kg and i thought that would be just a little too much for me to handle. When i was talking to breeders about them they told me that socializing them from a young age was really important to stop them being aggressive to other dogs.


----------



## Dave (Nov 10, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> No i don't keep them but used to work at a vet clinic where i had a bit of experience with them. I was considering buying an ambull when i was interested in getting a dog. I opted for a different breed because an adult male can weigh up around 70kg and i thought that would be just a little too much for me to handle. When i was talking to breeders about them they told me that socializing them from a young age was really important to stop them being aggressive to other dogs.



Wow 70kg is a fair bit. They look nice though


----------



## English (Nov 10, 2008)

i have had two british bulldogs in my time. all i will say is do some research and spend time with a breeder talking about the issues they face - also visit some dog shows in your area to get an idea about the breed.

they are not aggressive, but do hold grudges - they need to be around humans and not left alone in the backyard - very high demand in the grooming department and lots of small medical issues that need addressing through out their life.

warning though they do have a distinct odour and you need to clean their backsides as they are unable to do so!


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 10, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> Wow 70kg is a fair bit. They look nice though



if you see one in the flesh they are unreal. Easily the toughest looking dog i've ever seen. Just the size and there stance just wreaks of 'don't mess with me!' lol


----------



## hydropython (Nov 10, 2008)

http://www.sanderskennels.com/02-19-05 068_edited-1 presa canario.jpg

That is a real dog


----------



## English (Nov 10, 2008)

Nigel and Penny...


----------



## hydropython (Nov 10, 2008)

considering the amount of "wow thats so cruel and nasty" animal treatment threads, why on earth aren't there any related to such genetically flawed animals like these?

selective line breeding for appearances like this and the chinese crested constitute far more animal cruelty than the dissected cat.


----------



## gravitation (Nov 10, 2008)

I suggest a french bulldog rather than a british and as for the whole aussie bulldog thing, well that's just stupidity, i have no idea if they are now actually a registered breed but rarely two are bred the same.

British bulldogs are FULL of problems, unless you have found a VERY good breeder and even then..
For instance a huge majorty of pregnant bulldogs have to have c-sections purely because the puppies cannot fit through the birth canal.

They have horrible skin conditions and allergies, like pugs, and flat snouted breeds they suffer in hot weather, must be kept cool and inside, heat stroke is quite common.

They are adorable, but over the years have been bred so poorly.

Research the french bulldog!


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 10, 2008)

Stupidity you say???

http://www.australianbulldogsociety.com/

Google is your friend


----------



## gravitation (Nov 10, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> Stupidity you say???
> 
> http://www.australianbulldogsociety.com/
> 
> Google is your friend




I can just as easily google a SPOODLE and what a ridiculous 'breed' of dog that is, yes stupidity.

I am sick of these people taking one breed and another and thinking they have a whole new fantastic adorable breed.

This 'aussie bulldog' is basically a hybrid staffy/british bulldog/pitpull, so it's basically a taller british bulldog, occasionally will have less skin folds and you run the risk of having a more difficult dog to train in relation to territorial behavioural problems/aggression towards other dogs oh and bonus all the horrible genetic problems that british bulldogs have.


----------



## gravitation (Nov 10, 2008)

captainpantspie said:


> I can just as easily google a SPOODLE and what a ridiculous 'breed' of dog that is, yes stupidity.
> 
> I am sick of these people taking one breed and another and thinking they have a whole new fantastic adorable breed.
> 
> This 'aussie bulldog' is basically a hybrid staffy/british bulldog/pitpull, so it's basically a taller british bulldog, occasionally will have less skin folds and you run the risk of having a more difficult dog to train in relation to territorial behavioural problems/aggression towards other dogs oh and bonus all the horrible genetic problems that british bulldogs have.



Just like the 'american bulldog'

british x pitbull.. bravo.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Nov 10, 2008)

my friend has an American bulldog , 2.5 years old I think and doesn't have a problem, just don't want it getting over excited, or arestling whilst his dog is on the lead.


Will


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 10, 2008)

Have a read of that site. They are a registered breed, i know what the history of them is and the only known pit type they have in them is bully and the majority of the rest (apart from bulldog) is boxer and mastiff. 

Just because you don't like them or there history doesn't mean they aren't there. With that logic an ambull is nothing more than a mutt.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 10, 2008)

captainpantspie said:


> Just like the 'american bulldog'
> 
> british x pitbull.. bravo.



Bahahaha Oh sNaP! I should have typed faster. That is hilarious.


----------



## gravitation (Nov 10, 2008)

willia6 said:


> my friend has an American bulldog , 2.5 years old I think and doesn't have a problem, just don't want it getting over excited, or arestling whilst his dog is on the lead.
> 
> 
> Will




I am not saying they arn't nice dogs, mixed breeds are just as lovable and i have two myself.
But from a breeders perspective they should'nt qualify as a registered breed due to the fact that they often get bred very differently and don't meet one physical/mental image which is what a registered breed should do.

They should be classed as a mixed breed, none of this silly making names up like i said before with the spoodle, labradoodle etc It's all to attract an ignorant buyer.

I'm a professional dog groomer and i get dogs of all shapes and sizes, you'd be suprised how many people call me up and say hi i have a purebred spoodle, there is no such thing but they have been fooled into thinking it was a purebred due to the name given to the dog.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 10, 2008)

captainpantspie said:


> I'm a professional dog groomer and i get dogs of all shapes and sizes, you'd be suprised how many people call me up and say hi i have a purebred spoodle, there is no such thing but they have been fooled into thinking it was a purebred due to the name given to the dog.



I used to get that all the time when i was working at a vet clinic, spoodle, spanadore... the list goes on. 

The things is new breeds are createdby integrating the blood of other breeds. That's how we have Staffies, bullies, pit bulls and even our current british bulldogs are a mixed breed if you look at their lineage.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Nov 10, 2008)

thats funny a pure bred "spoodle".

know even I know that they arn't pure breds, because my cousin has 1 and it's ppodle X spaniel or something i think, but i kow it's a poodle X.

nothin' wrong with X's, as you where saying and I also have 2 crosses, and i recon that a collieXkelpie is a pretty good combo, = high jumping collie, or a big kelpie in my opinion.

and anything X bully needs a strong owner, and I don't think that they should be called "bull" dogs, but "pitt" dogs, so that if it is true, people know that it is a X with a pitty.


Will


----------



## gravitation (Nov 10, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> I used to get that all the time when i was working at a vet clinic, spoodle, spanadore... the list goes on.
> 
> The things is new breeds are createdby integrating the blood of other breeds. That's how we have Staffies, bullies, pit bulls and even our current british bulldogs are a mixed breed if you look at their lineage.



I'm aware of that, but to breed a standard poodle for instance they didn't just take two dogs and walla which is what backyard breeders are doing today with dogs like spoodles and aussie bulldogs.

They need to have significantly changed to become a whole new breed.


----------



## reptile32 (Nov 10, 2008)

a american bulldog actualy dates back in the 18hundreds


----------



## gravitation (Nov 10, 2008)

willia6 said:


> thats funny a pure bred "spoodle".
> 
> know even I know that they arn't pure breds, because my cousin has 1 and it's ppodle X spaniel or something i think, but i kow it's a poodle X.
> 
> ...



Yep, a minitaure poodle x with an english cockerspaniel but ofcourse now people are breeding standard poodles with spaniels and toys with spaniels so ofcourse when someone goes to buy a spoodle they have NO idea what the dog will turn out like and they think they do because it's got a picture of one and it's called a spoodle not just a poodle x english cocker.

I have a cavalier kind charlie x ****zu, she was badly bred.
She's tall like a cavy but long like a ****zu and her eyes are very buldgey, she's got bad arthritis in one leg and she's only eight.

on the other hand my mother has a miniatre poodle x silky terrier

She has never had any problems, she's now sixteen. 

That's what a good crossbreed is, two dogs that arn't incredibly different with maybe the exception of coat length and colouration.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 10, 2008)

captainpantspie said:


> I'm aware of that, but to breed a standard poodle for instance they didn't just take two dogs and walla which is what backyard breeders are doing today with dogs like spoodles and aussie bulldogs.
> 
> They need to have significantly changed to become a whole new breed.



They also need to start somewhere and the changes don't need to be completely visual they can be for health reasons, even though you don't agree with this the aussie bulldogs were bred to stop some of the genetic problems. And looking at a brit and an aussie bulldog they are visually a very different dog.


----------



## reptile32 (Nov 10, 2008)

this is my ambull best dogs ever loyal and great with kids and protect you to the death


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 10, 2008)

Is he a scott or a johnson?


----------



## reptile32 (Nov 10, 2008)

johnson he is 9 years old and has cancer and he still will play with the kids like he was a pup again, i will never buy another dog again unless its a ambull i love the dog


----------



## Tsubakai (Nov 10, 2008)

I've got two American Bulldogs. Absolutley beautiful dogs - I lean more towards the Scott lineage for that slightly smaller build with a bit more stamina.

My 11 year old boy is pictured in my avatar. He's very grey, deaf and lost a lot of muscle mass through old age but is still a physically intimidating dog.


----------



## BlindSnake (Nov 10, 2008)

hydropython said:


> Except for the fact that they too suffer significant hip and shoulder displasia, and are dumber than the proverbial poo-carter's horse.


 
That's why I said get a well bred dog. x-ray checks etc.
As for being dumb. A dog can only be as smart as the owner lets it be.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 11, 2008)

Aussies arn't a recognised breed as yet, they are made up from Bullmastiff, English Bulldog, English Staff and Boxer. They are extremely popular, fetching high prices and therefore popular with the backyard breeders, which makes havoc to have a true "type" which it needs to be a "true" breed. I have no doub it will be recognised if they can keep the breed going for 20 odd more years, these things take time. Australian Cattle Dogs were produced in much the same manor, produced from Blue Merle Collie, Kelpie, Dalmation and Dingo, they took many many years to become recognised and are now a true icon of Australia.


----------



## aoife (Nov 11, 2008)

i was going to get a ambull, they are awesome dogs but i got a rottweiler they are my ultimate fav. out of those 3 breeds i would definatly go for the ambull.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Nov 11, 2008)

british bulldogs are *****s. sister in law bought one from a "highly sought breeder" for 2 and a half thousand, its killed a ****su,a sheep, chickens, and the only thing left is the boxer dog thats been attacked from it heaps . they are mungrels, every one ive known are mungrels.(sorry if you know diff) but you want opinions. they are poorly bread anyway with the bracecephalic face that makes it hard for them to breathe. they cant run for long, well not "meant" too. they are just like a fat ***** on the ground that weighs about 40 kg.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 11, 2008)

As for dogs being "recognised" in Australia, go to the Australian National Kennel Council site, you will find many of these breeds arn't recognised for various reasons, American Bulldogs being one of them.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 11, 2008)

Breed Standard for British Bulldogs is 25kg for males, Aussies males (unrecognised) is 29 - 39kg.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Nov 11, 2008)

I think with any bulldog you have a risk of somthing. they were bread to fight back centuries ago, and inbetween been used for other things too. its in the breed and i strongly agree on it. ive seen to many phsyco bulldogs, not enough placid, easy going family dogs to be satisfied its a good breed. unless anyone wants to prove wrong?agreed jasonL with your point too


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Nov 11, 2008)

Thats correct, "breed standard" notmany breeders have "standards anymore is also my point" just because there a "breeder" doesnt mean your getting a perfect dog


----------



## hydropython (Nov 11, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> Have a read of that site. They are a registered breed, i know what the history of them is and the only known pit type they have in them is bully and the majority of the rest (apart from bulldog) is boxer and mastiff.
> 
> Just because you don't like them or there history doesn't mean they aren't there. With that logic an ambull is nothing more than a mutt.



wow, are you stupid enough to believe that a dog as massive and capable of dismemberment as a mastiff has never been used in a fighting pit??..correct. An ambull is a mutt.


----------



## hydropython (Nov 11, 2008)

shnakey said:


> I think with any bulldog you have a risk of somthing. they were bread to fight back centuries ago, and inbetween been used for other things too. its in the breed and i strongly agree on it. ive seen to many phsyco bulldogs, not enough placid, easy going family dogs to be satisfied its a good breed. unless anyone wants to prove wrong?agreed jasonL with your point too



1. They weren't bred to fight, they were bred to take down bulls in packs.
2. Physical strength is not an indicator of aggressive behaviour. Short man syndrome should be evidence enough for this.


----------



## English (Nov 11, 2008)

shnakey said:


> british bulldogs are *****s. sister in law bought one from a "highly sought breeder" for 2 and a half thousand, its killed a ****su,a sheep, chickens, and the only thing left is the boxer dog thats been attacked from it heaps . they are mungrels, every one ive known are mungrels.(sorry if you know diff) but you want opinions. they are poorly bread anyway with the bracecephalic face that makes it hard for them to breathe. they cant run for long, well not "meant" too. they are just like a fat ***** on the ground that weighs about 40 kg.


 
That is the first I have ever heard of a british bulldog attacking other animals.. sorry to hear of your experience of loss.. both of my british bulldogs never snapped at anything or anyone.. kids and other dogs jumping all over them and they just took it with a grin. they are known to hold grudges though and if something has done wrong by them they'll remember but usually not aggressive by nature unless taught to be aggressive I have found.

Maybe if they are threatened then I would not be suprised and would not want to see the outcome as they will be out to cause serious damage to what ever has threatened them like any animal.

2500 is a lot of money to be paying for a british bulldog - here in melbourne they range from 1500 to 2000 for show qaulity..

And yes they were breed to hold down and stress bulls back in the days so a butcher could then cut the throat - They believed that meat was better qaulity if it was stressed before killing - Hence the shape, size, and wrinkles. 

Heavy set head front and neck - So not broken by a bull shaking.
Wrinkles - So blood would not enter the eyes.
Lose Skin - So not to have vital organs damaged - Only skin would be torn.
Setback nose - Enabled breathing whilst locking onto a bull.
Thin backend - So not to break back when being swung around.

It was not till later that they were used for bull baiting as a sport.. 

Anyway for what it is worth mine would just rather sloth on the sofa, fart, snore and lick family and friends to death.. I have found them to be lovely natured in everyway..


----------



## English (Nov 11, 2008)

Big softies...


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 11, 2008)

hydropython said:


> wow, are you stupid enough to believe that a dog as massive and capable of dismemberment as a mastiff has never been used in a fighting pit??..correct. An ambull is a mutt.



How stupid are you? You don't know what ur talking about. I never said they couldn't be used for fighting I said the only significant pit dog blood they have in them is bully, pit meaning a dog bred for pit fighting which bulldogs weren't bred for. Bulldogs were bred for hunting/holding down large animals so they can be easily killed.


----------



## Miss B (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not a huge fan of bulldogs, but then I'm not a big fan of bracycephalic breeds in general.


----------



## alex_c (Nov 11, 2008)

hydropython said:


> want a dog that'll take down a bull?? Presa Canario........... The bulls will run away.......


 they are illegal in australia.


----------



## gravitation (Nov 11, 2008)

*Jeeeez*



waruikazi said:


> How stupid are you? You don't know what ur talking about. I never said they couldn't be used for fighting I said the only significant pit dog blood they have in them is bully, pit meaning a dog bred for pit fighting which bulldogs weren't bred for. Bulldogs were bred for hunting/holding down large animals so they can be easily killed.




Point IS almost all breeders of british bulldogs are still going to tell you they are a high maintenance breed, it is a cruel breed due to the fact that most of them have c-sections when giving birth. 

Yes they have many flaws, like other breeds but to add to the demand is pretty cruel in its self.

Get a mutt from the pound, nicest thing you can do and they often have staffys and tough little dogs like that because they are a harder dog to train and when a breed like that isn't well behaved people suffer more than they would if it were say a maltese.


As for the american and aussie bulldog discussion; I didn't say they hadn't been around for a long time, there are ALOT of breeds that are not recognized that are bred locally i.e tenterfield terrier and yes you can buy a well bred aussie bulldog from certain breeders in nsw that do get almost the same results in multiple dogs.

Oh and it won't be cheap.
Point is why pay so much money for something you could get from the pound and for something that would not qualify as a proper breed.

When you pay over one thousand dollars for a breed you should know exactly what kind of dog you are getting, roughly what temperament they have and grooming requirements.

GO TO THE POUND if you want a mixed breed.

Buying a mixed breed from a breeder increases the demand and then you get backyard breeders and for a backyard breeder to fool around with bulldogs genetics has the potential to do so much damage.

Again, pound.


----------



## alex_c (Nov 11, 2008)

As for a bulldog,personally id go for a johnson/scott hybrid american bulldog


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 11, 2008)

captainpantspie said:


> Point IS almost all breeders of british bulldogs are still going to tell you they are a high maintenance breed, it is a cruel breed due to the fact that most of them have c-sections when giving birth.
> 
> Yes they have many flaws, like other breeds but to add to the demand is pretty cruel in its self.
> 
> ...



I never said they weren't a high maintenance dog, i totally agree with that and the brits have many many genetic problems. People will pay a lot of money for a dog that they want which i think is a good thing. It's a commitment for the life of the dog, 15-18 years, you are far more likely to look after something you have invested a lot of money into.

And pound dogs can be a real hassle, my parents dog is a pound dog. She has been nothing but a problem since we got her, we love her but she is full of health problems and is a neurotic cow who hates any and all men. I got a pound dog before i got my boy cubes, it went mental and attacked anything it could. Pound dogs nearly always come with baggage and you really don't know what ur getting.


----------



## Leezel73 (Nov 11, 2008)

wow!!! I didn't expect such a huge response to this 
Thanks guys!!!


----------



## JasonL (Nov 11, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> . People will pay a lot of money for a dog that they want which i think is a good thing. It's a commitment for the life of the dog, 15-18 years, you are far more likely to look after something you have invested a lot of money into
> QUOTE]
> 
> Your right there, convert it to snakes, why get a free rescued carpet if all you want is a woma? would you be as keen to look after something you really didn't want? or would it just be passed on a little further down the track. ABD's are great dogs, though still need some refining to get a secure type animal, they are great natured animal, with fewer health problems than the English, really, the true forms are nothing like an English. All breeds start somewhere, and I'm sure with their growing popularity they will be a recognised breed.


----------



## ihaveherps (Nov 11, 2008)

I cant be bothered dredging back through the thread.... whoever the dog washer is, stick to scrubbing them and quit dealing history of American Bulldogs.... honestly your miles off. Many dogs were registered in the kennels in the US, with the prefix "American", fair enough in time they have bred them for different purpose lending to physical changes, which in the US tends to be for larger size. Anyone who is confused enough to think that Brittish Bulldogs (their current form) in any way resembles the old propper bulldogs who could physically go nose to nose with anything bovine, really needs to get off the good stuff. The real bull baiters were a much larger, more agile and physical beast all together. The Brits have bred a few breeds down to un-natural standards, the bulldogs now are riddled with problems, Korgi's cant even breed unless placed on pillows as their legs are too short.


----------



## gravitation (Nov 11, 2008)

ihaveherps said:


> I cant be bothered dredging back through the thread.... whoever the dog washer is, stick to scrubbing them and quit dealing history of American Bulldogs.... honestly your miles off. Many dogs were registered in the kennels in the US, with the prefix "American", fair enough in time they have bred them for different purpose lending to physical changes, which in the US tends to be for larger size. Anyone who is confused enough to think that Brittish Bulldogs (their current form) in any way resembles the old propper bulldogs who could physically go nose to nose with anything bovine, really needs to get off the good stuff. The real bull baiters were a much larger, more agile and physical beast all together. The Brits have bred a few breeds down to un-natural standards, the bulldogs now are riddled with problems, Korgi's cant even breed unless placed on pillows as their legs are too short.



When once did i mention the history of american bulldogs? You sir are way off. I could'nt care less about changes the american bulldog has gone through my point was they are rarely bred to fit one physical/mental requirement and for that reason they do not qualify as a purebred. They should not be given a cute little name to suggest that they are a breed because A it confuses people and B The end results in what a person is getting in a dog arn't as set in stone as they could be.

I never said that bulldogs are the same now as they were 100 years ago although there is much evidence to suggest that was the case, but as riddled with flaws as they may be they still get bred to the exact same standard and qualify as a purebred therefore validating the fact that you spend alot of money on a good purebred.

There are two types of american bulldog, that alone suggests they struggle to get the same results WHICH IS WHAT A PUREBRED IS.

Jeeez people, it's not a purebred, you can't disagree with that and that is all i am saying.

Generally when you rescue a pound dog you should temperament test it, unless it's a very young dog.


----------



## djfreshy (Nov 11, 2008)

Back to the original question! I am also a dog groomer (for 18 years), and a recognized ANKC judge. Bulldogs make wonderful pets and in all my years of experience within dogs in both a professional and hobbyist capacity, I have never seen an aggressive Bulldog. Ofcourse there are many things to consider before purchasing one. Research is the key. Find out EVERYTHING you possibly can about the breed. Go to dog shows, meet the breeders, and talk to them. There are breeders, then there are BREEDERS. Make sure you choose a well respected one, who is a member of their state controlling body, who MUST abide by a code of ethics. Hunderds of thousands of dollars is being poured into canine research every year. Most great breeders loose MUCH more money then they will ever make on their dogs. Its a passion. PM me if you would like more information.
On a side note, it irks me a little when people give false and misleading information, which is ofcourse due to their own lack of knowledge. If your not completely sure of something, then better to say nothing. Hence why I never hand out reptile advice LOL.


----------



## Troyster (Nov 12, 2008)

Im extremely suprised by the amount of ignorant people on here,the problem is not with the breed of dog its with the people who buy them.People buy "pit" breeds as it seems to be the fasionable thing to do at the moment,i personally own 2 amstaffs which are very closely related to the well known and hated American pit bull terrier and i couldnt have asked for a more gentle dog.However i researched the breed before i bought them and knew how dominant they can be and how much time you as the owner need to invest in them socialising with people and other animals etc.People these days go out on a whim and buy these pit breeds as they look "tough" and have absolutely no idea on controlling a potentially aggressive and dangerous dog, then wonder why it kills things,hello these breeds including amstaffs boxers mastiffs english staffies bulldogs to name a few were bred for blood sport,to bring down bulls and wild bears.These breeds are definately not for an inexperienced dog handler,they must have a firm hand and be taught boundaries so they know exactly what is unexceptable and provided these rules are followed you will end up with and well behaved socially acceptable dog just like i proudly own


----------



## 12bianca12 (May 16, 2010)

That picture of "shrek" he's actually a british Bulldog


----------

